# Adria 0870 phone number



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Anyone having to put up with jokey 0870 number to call Adria...

I have secured the landline number here it is:

01787 888980

it's option 3 for warranties... hope you get better luck than me, they are a joke!


w


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*0870*

If your using BT then 0870 isn't a problem any more see http://www.productsandservices.bt.com/consumerProducts/displayTopic.do?topicId=25502


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Do you not have to have a certain plan with BT for this to be FREE?

I use 18185 for all of my calls.
I don't pay BT a penny for calls, my phone bill is only around £8 per quarter.

W


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for that Wilse.

Presumably you have to pay BT for line rental - can you have that without any of their call packages ?

TC


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes I have to pay the BT line rental... which I hate :x 

I can't get an all in one service with rental + broadband as of where we live.


w


----------



## helvic (Dec 15, 2007)

hi if you go onto www.saynoto0870.com you can get the normal numbers
regards steve


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

helvic said:


> hi if you go onto www.saynoto0870.com you can get the normal numbers
> regards steve


Those numbers don't work.

I've listed the one that does on the sayno... website.

w


----------

